# Photos disappear in develop module- help!



## dairtreephoto (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi. I have imported raw files via standard setting. They are all visible in navigator, filmstrip and library module BUT when I click into develop module, the selected photo doesn't show. I just black screen, it even shows me photo info, but no photo. Please help. I am totally uptodate.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 10, 2018)

Try going to the performance tab of the Preferences dialogue and make sure that "Use Graphics Processor" is NOT checked.


----------



## dairtreephoto (Apr 24, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Try going to the performance tab of the Preferences dialogue and make sure that "Use Graphics Processor" is NOT checked.


Sorry for the delay, truly bad form indeed, but yes during off graphics processor did work. Thank you. (better late than never)


----------

